# West Mids Mid week chat Night Tue 6th June



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Same place as last time,Spread Eagle Pub,Penkridge,Staffs
Meet around 8pm for a chat,good company,great food and brilliant cars.
If you would like to come along please let me know.
Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Fraser!!! You've got your TTOC Rep West Midlands Sig [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congratulations Fraser 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Lools like we will just have to come along and help you celebrate mate. More beers!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

TThriller


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Official reps now get beer and food bought for them by the guests, did you knot know that?
[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Official reps now get beer and food bought for them by the guests, did you knot know that?
> [smiley=jester.gif]


Oh no they don't :wink: even Nick (Nem) has picked up the trend *you* started buying us the drinks [smiley=cheers.gif] Cheers Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Cheers Fraser [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I knew it was a mistake the moment I opened my wallet!

Damn it!

:lol:

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Be warned Nick, Three meets and you will be selling your tt to raise some money with Dave and Gill around
[smiley=help.gif] 
[smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds good Fraser - I don't mind who buys the drinks as long as it's not me :lol:

Anyway Dave, what are you doing sitting at a PC? You should be out getting those bloody wheels on and some pics posted 8) :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Diary looks clear for the 6th Fraser :wink:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hi, would love to come up to meet you all, however Tuesday is the day I have my son overnight, so no good for me 

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Just had a look and spotted the 1st meet  
Will have to start checking this section 

John


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all can not make this one as will have been no my mates sag weekend and prob sill being [smiley=toilet.gif] .Catch ya at the next one have a nice time see you all soon.

DAZ


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Anyway Dave, what are you doing sitting at a PC? You should be out getting those bloody wheels on and some pics posted 8) :wink:


The wheels were supposed to be on the car today, but the bolts arn't long enough  

Got to order some more locking bolts: don't what any thieving scum walking off with them beauts...

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Fraser mate.

If the extended wheels bolts dont arrive until Tuesday and you are expecting me to attend this meet, be warned, my boot will be filled with four polished 9.5x18 BBS LM wheels, spacers, the wheels bolts, two trolley jacks, wheel chocks and a torque wrench.

TThriller


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Just a quick note to remind you all of the meet on Tuesday 6th June
Meet at around 7.30 - 8.pm, map below
See you all soon
Fraser


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Fraser - I'll be there mate, barring work disasters.

Dave - bring the wheels etc, I could do with someone showing me the corrct place to jack the car up safely!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Fraser - I'll be there mate, barring work disasters.
> 
> Dave - bring the wheels etc, I could do with someone showing me the corrct place to jack the car up safely!


You're a star Warren: I knew you would be keen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]  The bolts didnt come today, so it looks more likely I'll be there with my boot full!!!

Fraser, it looks like we had better park somewhere we won't be causing a nuisance. The right hand side as you enter the car park? It also looked good for a TT line up as I remeber it.

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi guys

My extension bolts have still not arrived, so that lets all you budding mechanics off the hook tonight.

So i'll be there, and the TT will still be wearing the Comps  

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo everyone.

I've put my pics up in the main forum here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64122

Thanks for a great evening, was well worth the drive over to meet up again. Hope to see some of you lot again on Sunday for the East Mids Cruise, and if not then I'll catch up again at AMD by the sounds of it.

Warren: Forget the drive you had in my car, there was something major wrong with it. For the first 20 - 30 mins on the way home I had no woosh on the DV and it seemed like the turbo wasn't coming on at all. Suddenly about half way home it was fine again. So I'll take you out on Sunday and you'll see the difference. I vag-com'd it when I got home but it's got nothing stored error wise to explain it, so I'm stumped over it.

Dave: Cheers for the help getting home, was a load easier than my route to the meet earlier in the evening. I have to say tho I was having a hard time keeping up following you back, possibly down to having no boost on the turbo, but she certainly doesn't hang around 

Fraser: Nice to meet you again and have a chat this time. Keep me informed about the plans for the joint meet, I'll make sure I mention it on Sunday and see what everyone thinks. I'm sure we can make it a damn good event tho.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Fraser - I'll be there mate, barring work disasters.
> 
> Dave - bring the wheels etc, I could do with someone showing me the corrct place to jack the car up safely!


Warren mate, you have PM

Dave


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TThriller said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fraser - I'll be there mate, barring work disasters.
> ...


PM back Dave!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> Warren: Forget the drive you had in my car, there was something major wrong with it. For the first 20 - 30 mins on the way home I had no woosh on the DV and it seemed like the turbo wasn't coming on at all. Suddenly about half way home it was fine again. So I'll take you out on Sunday and you'll see the difference. I vag-com'd it when I got home but it's got nothing stored error wise to explain it, so I'm stumped over it.


Thought it was odd mate. Hopefully nothing vile - doesn't sound like it is. I look forward to a full demonstration on Sunday!

Warren.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed, seems fine again now. Will be glad to demonstrate again when it's fully working.

Just done your shelf this afternoon too, seems nice and quiet now, just got to let it set overnight.

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> Indeed, seems fine again now. Will be glad to demonstrate again when it's fully working.
> 
> Just done your shelf this afternoon too, seems nice and quiet now, just got to let it set overnight.
> 
> Nick


Thanks a lot Nick - I owe you a drink.

I must admit I've enjoyed the rattle-free drive the last couple of days!


----------

